# 2.0lt petrol 2002 Ducato Engine click



## Globetrotter67 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello everyone, Have just become the proud owner of a 2002 Ducato Petrol Motorhome (27k miles and recently serviced) and need your help with an annoying clicking noise coming from the top of the Engine, best way to describe it is it,s like the indicators are still on even when they're not when at standstill, as revs increase so does the pace of the click but not massively faster, would appreciate it if anyone has had the same experience and if so what the problem was. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If it speeds up but doesn't keep pace with the revs it's a proper mystery.

Have a mechanic listen to it. He'll know what it is.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF.

It could be as simple as the fan belt breaking up and a loose end catching something, as Alan says you need a mechanic.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

To determine the area for the noise a mechanics trick is to use something like a long extension bar from a socket set, place it on various parts of the engine whilst it’s running and press your ear to the end of the bar.

Just stay clear of moving parts.

Talking of moving parts, if you have one, a viscous operated cooling van doesn’t maintain revs with the engine, worth checking the fan blades aren’t snagging on something.

Terry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Is it really a petrol engine??


----------

